# VPS acting as VPN



## McDougal (Jan 4, 2014)

I have this problem and if anyone knows how to fix this it would be very appreciated.

I have purchased an  unmanaged VPS server and I have used it to setup a private vpn server. I have the server setup and connected to the vpn. I have one problem that may or may not be fixable. Maybe someone can guide me in the right direction though. So there is a method on steam where if someone intializes a voice chat directed towards a user (in this case me) then they can sniff what they are connecting to through network ananlysis tools like wireshark and filter a specific type of packet to see what they are connecting to. This then gives the person their vicitms IP address (my address). I have had a friend test this on me and we have found out that while connected to this vpn when someone performs this method it shows in their network analysis tool 2 responses, one from the VPN server IP, and one from my actual IP address. My point being is that I need to get that real ip address from showing. I came to ask the community if there might be any openvpn server config based things that I could try or something that might be beneficial to do on the machine to stop this. Also note that my IP address changes to the VPN address when visiting "whatsmyip" type websites. Sorry for the long description, but I wanted to be as thorough as possible. Thanks


----------



## drmike (Jan 4, 2014)

"steam" - the gaming platform thing ehh?

How does Steam handle proxy or SOCKS?  Is there an explicit option to config it to utilize such?  I'd look there first and see if option is available.  Then, if so, shove Steam over an SSH tunnel to that VPS.  Wireshark it for sanity sake


----------



## McDougal (Jan 4, 2014)

All you do is call a person with the steam voice chat and filter classicstun in wireshark and you will find the persons IP without any extra effort. Also I am not necessarily a wizz with wireshark and I wouldn't know exactly how to tunnel specific traffic over the vpn.


----------



## drmike (Jan 4, 2014)

Well it sounds like Steam just gets tossed in VPN due to iptables.

Have you tried closing Steam out and starting it fresh to see if it is just an artifact of the pre-VPN info?

Sometimes stuff like this is a  PITA and doing an SSH tunnel + SOCKS is the cleanest and safest thing.

Find if SOCKS is supported for me.  I am not a gamer


----------



## McDougal (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes I have tried restarting steam and also doing a mac address spoof in my router to get a new IP. Doesn't seem to be flushing out. i'm still testing though changing vpn server settings alot though.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jan 4, 2014)

McDougal said:


> Yes I have tried restarting steam and also doing a mac address spoof in my router to get a new IP. Doesn't seem to be flushing out. i'm still testing though changing vpn server settings alot though.


You would likely need to power cycle your modem to lease a new public IP.  Even this sometimes doesn't work with all providers.


----------



## McDougal (Jan 4, 2014)

This works every time in my case. I tried it again with a new ip and my real ip still appears in wireshark along with the vpn as well. I tried the SSH tunneling, but that didn't seem to work.


----------

